# 175 Online Application documents to attach; Certified Copy scans or Plain Scan copies



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi All, 

I have logged 175 GSM online application from OUTSIDE Australia on 29 Jan 2012.

I have 3 queries.

1)Should I attach scan copies of "Certified Copies of original documents" OR "Simple Scan copies of Originals"?

2)Do we need to send Adelaide Processing Centre any Certified documents and Printouts as we did when we usually apply to ACS for skills assessment? I mean to ask where do CERTIFIED Copies play a role in ONLINE APPLICATION?

3)Also, what about Medicals and Police Certificates. Do we need to attach them also NOW for an offshore application.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mosinn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have logged 175 GSM online application from OUTSIDE Australia on 29 Jan 2012.
> 
> ...


1. I am planning to attached only original colour scanned copies and not certified as it is not mentioned anywhere that DIAC needs it certified unlike ACS
2. No, we don't have to send hard copies to them
3. Wait till your CO asks for it and it might expire if you do now when your CO is assigned.

other can correct if my understanding is wrong


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

mosinn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have logged 175 GSM online application from OUTSIDE Australia on 29 Jan 2012.
> 
> ...


Mosinn,

1. I personally attached the colour scanned copy of all my documents only and it worked, they accepted it.
2. Certified copies can be scanned and attached if you want.
3. Medicals and PCC will be requested by the Case Officer after they assessed your documents and considered that your application + supporting documents met all their requirements.

Good luck with your application..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

1)Should I attach scan copies of "Certified Copies of original documents" OR "Simple Scan copies of Originals"?


> scanned copies of originals will be enough .


2)Do we need to send Adelaide Processing Centre any Certified documents and Printouts as we did when we usually apply to ACS for skills assessment? I mean to ask where do CERTIFIED Copies play a role in ONLINE APPLICATION?



> no need to send any paper docs if you are applying online..


3)Also, what about Medicals and Police Certificates. Do we need to attach them also NOW for an offshore application.[/QUOTE]



> if you can manage to get them then definitely do it..will save you time..


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

mosinn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have logged 175 GSM online application from OUTSIDE Australia on 29 Jan 2012.
> 
> ...


You can upload Meds and PCC now but keep in mind that the First entry date would be calculated from 12 months of the issue of PCC or Med whichever is earlier. It means that if your visa grant takes 4-5 months then you would have only 7-8 months to fly and make your first entry to validate your Visa.

To be safe do those after CO asks for them.

PCC took 3 days for me and Meds took 15 calendar days to reach DIAC after we completed the medical test at Pune. I hope your passport is not a Tatkal passport. If it is a Tatkal passport then apply for PCC now as it will take 2 months. If you got your passport normally then you will get PCC fast.

If there is a facility of online upload at the visa medical center near your home then that would be much faster.

To save a few days you might reduce your first entry time by a few months.

Take a call.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

atsurti said:


> You can upload Meds and PCC now but keep in mind that the First entry date would be calculated from 12 months of the issue of PCC or Med whichever is earlier. It means that if your visa grant takes 4-5 months then you would have only 7-8 months to fly and make your first entry to validate your Visa.
> 
> To be safe do those after CO asks for them.
> 
> ...


hi atsurti...

*First entry date would be calculated from 12 months of the issue of PCC or Med whichever is earlier.*

Is this a rule really works on all visa grants? because i am concerned about my initial entry date...i am planning to take PCC mid Feb and Medicals March end. so it means my entry date will be roughly sometime in Feb 2013?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> hi atsurti...
> 
> *First entry date would be calculated from 12 months of the issue of PCC or Med whichever is earlier.*
> 
> Is this a rule really works on all visa grants? because i am concerned about my initial entry date...i am planning to take PCC mid Feb and Medicals March end. so it means my entry date will be roughly sometime in Feb 2013?


You are right.

My visa grant date is 23 Dec 2011 but the first entry date is 24 Nov 2012 which is 12 months from the date on PCC.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

atsurti said:


> You are right.
> 
> My visa grant date is 23 Dec 2011 but the first entry date is 24 Nov 2012 which is 12 months from the date on PCC.


hmm. then I will have to delay my PCC in that case. fine. thanks for the info


----------



## pintoo (Jan 12, 2012)

What about PCC if you are in Australia and applying for 175? 

Can we submit PCC alonwith other documents during the application itself? Or you need to wait for CO to ask for it?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

pintoo said:


> What about PCC if you are in Australia and applying for 175?
> 
> Can we submit PCC alonwith other documents during the application itself? Or you need to wait for CO to ask for it?


Wait for CO to ask for it...it is the same whether you are onshore or offshore applicant.


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

pintoo said:


> What about PCC if you are in Australia and applying for 175?
> 
> Can we submit PCC alonwith other documents during the application itself? Or you need to wait for CO to ask for it?


Visa 175 is applied by expatriate who is residing outside Aussie if I am not mistaken, when it is granted, you should be outside Aussie.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

ponsil7174 said:


> Visa 175 is applied by expatriate who is residing outside Aussie if I am not mistaken, when it is granted, you should be outside Aussie.


yes, they will give a pre-grant and you should exit/enter again to validate it


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Guys,

When will the TRN be alloted in an online application,

once we get the TRN can we assume that we are safe from any rule changes thereafter....




dreamaus said:


> yes, they will give a pre-grant and you should exit/enter again to validate it


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

rnmanjunath said:


> Guys,
> 
> When will the TRN be alloted in an online application,
> 
> once we get the TRN can we assume that we are safe from any rule changes thereafter....


When you have paid your Visa Application Fee then they will issue TRN for you. Your application will be assessed based on the rule at the time when you are filing your application.

Like my case, I applied in May 2011, in July 2011 DIAC changed the rule, the minimal points should be 65. I guess, if my application/file is assessed based on this July 2011 new rule, I believe I could not achieve 65 points, but since I filed my 175 before 1 July 2011, then 120 points was the one which was used to assess my application. Thank God, my application now is on ABPF status, hopefully got Visa Grant in the coming few days...


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Is the online application process tideous,
how many forms we have to fill, is it similar to offline application form?

reg
manjunath


ponsil7174 said:


> When you have paid your Visa Application Fee then they will issue TRN for you. Your application will be assessed based on the rule at the time when you are filing your application.
> 
> Like my case, I applied in May 2011, in July 2011 DIAC changed the rule, the minimal points should be 65. I guess, if my application/file is assessed based on this July 2011 new rule, I believe I could not achieve 65 points, but since I filed my 175 before 1 July 2011, then 120 points was the one which was used to assess my application. Thank God, my application now is on ABPF status, hopefully got Visa Grant in the coming few days...


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

What do u mean by last document submitted,....

Will they ask for any other documents after submitting PCC and Medical



ponsil7174 said:


> Mosinn,
> 
> 1. I personally attached the colour scanned copy of all my documents only and it worked, they accepted it.
> 2. Certified copies can be scanned and attached if you want.
> ...


----------



## nakatago (Jul 25, 2011)

For submitting documents electronically, color scans are accepted. If they are in BW, they need to be certified. 

This is what DIAC told me


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

PCC/Medical are the last two docs DIAC asks ...But sometimes they might ask for some docs..this scenario is highly unusual though ....



rnmanjunath said:


> What do u mean by last document submitted,....
> 
> Will they ask for any other documents after submitting PCC and Medical


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

atsurti said:


> You are right.
> 
> My visa grant date is 23 Dec 2011 but the first entry date is 24 Nov 2012 which is 12 months from the date on PCC.


How do you attach form 1221 and form 80 in the online application, do you fill the print outs with pen and then scan and attach?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> How do you attach form 1221 and form 80 in the online application, do you fill the print outs with pen and then scan and attach?


Yes, thats exactly what you would have to do. 

An alternate way to do this is to use a PDF editor to enter the information on the PDF & then directly print it. After that, Scan and upload the same online.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Yes, thats exactly what you would have to do.
> 
> An alternate way to do this is to use a PDF editor to enter the information on the PDF & then directly print it. After that, Scan and upload the same online.


Thanks!


----------

